# Favorite rod



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm looking for a good rod about 7'. I mostly fish jigs (1/16 to 1/8 and up), Rapalas and other smaller lures. Local fishing for trout, smallmouth and largemouth bass. Anyone have a favorite rod somewhere in the $100-$150 range or so. 
The ugly stick just isn't sensitive enough.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

St.Croix and Shimano Crucial are great rods in that price range.

If it were me, I'd try to save a little extra coin and get the Loomis GL2 Trout Series. You wont be sorry and your jigs will thank you much.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

sawsman said:


> St.Croix and Shimano Crucial are great rods in that price range.
> 
> If it were me, I'd try to save a little extra coin and get the Loomis GL2 Trout Series. You wont be sorry and your jigs will thank you much.


I picked up a GL2 used a couple of years ago for less than your price range. Very nice rod that gets plenty of use, but mine is a bit lightweight for crankbaits. There are stouter ones in the series though that would serve you well.

You may want to go to the store and feel several potential rods in your price range and get what feels best.

If sensitivity is your greatest desire/concern, you may want to consider getting a jigging or dropshot rod for your finesse jig fishing and something stouter for cranks or heavy jigs. I can feel the daphnia bounce off the line on my dropshot rod and it still has plenty of power for solid hooksets for bass and when jigging up Strawberry cutts.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Ugly stick! I've owned alot of expensive rods but they all broke. I got tired of throwing my money away and went with extremely durable rods. I've got ugly sticks that are 20 years old now and going strong after thousands of fish. I prefer the 7ft ultra lights. Even hauled them to Alaska and back a few times catching Pinks and Coho.

For Kokanee I use both 7 and 7.5ft ultra-light Lamiglas rods.


-DallanC


----------



## harlin (Mar 18, 2012)

I've been using an Okuma SST trout rod for marabou jigs. It's 7 foot, and ultralight action. They are $50 or less for one rod. IMO, the best value going right now.


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

Sounds like you want a medium or medium light action rod? I've had an older Shimano v rod that has brought many fish in fishing jigs and spinner baits. For cranks I would think you might want something with a good backbone. Berkeley lightning rods are a great value as well. I have fished with some fenwicke rods that were no slouch either.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Berkley lightnings are an AWESOME rod at an awesomer price (around $40). Oh wait...your wanting something in the $100-150 range...that's out of my price range so I wouldn't know


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Great post. Looking myself. No bullets, powder and primers means more fishing. Looking for a rod thats not quite that expensive, maybe in the $50-75 range and a matching reel. Medium weight. My last stuff was a Shimano reel and a Ugly Stick in Ultra light about 30 years ago. Any ideas ?


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I was pleasantly surprised when I looked at the Scheels brand rods. Some very nice rods from 70-$150.00 with an amazing guarantee. Anything goes wrong, bring it back. They simply hand you a new rod. I'm fairly picky, and found one I like.
Sawsman is right though, his GL2 is SAWeeet. Just gotta have an orchard full of those money trees to afford one.;-)


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

St. Croix!


----------



## jhj (Jun 2, 2011)

St. Croix Triumph.


----------

